# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  e - F a r ma  - нет ли у кого крайней конфигурации под 7.7

## dc_fly

e - F a r ma  - нет ли у кого крайней конфигурации под 7.7? Можно на мыло dc_fly (af-f-f-f) km (тчк) ru . Заранее спасибо.

----------


## rebel032

:) http://letitbit.net/download/a538b1477086/ePharma-Release-1.2.4.rar.html

----------


## dc_fly

Спасибо, но на 99% обрывается:( сброшено соединение с сервером пишет. 3 раза пробовал.

----------


## dc_fly

Нашёл

----------


## Vedis70

Дайте пароль на архив. Не могу открыть RAR.

----------


## rebel032

Пароль: ru-board

----------


## dc_fly

Вообще, конфигурация навороченная, очень много недоделок и спорных мест..

----------


## dc_fly

База данных по препаратам, подлежащим изъятию из аптечной и розничной сети, по состоянию на 20.08.2009 
*Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/files/o5vxclt3h
Взято с http://regmed.ru/etap.asp?EtapNx=21 просто заменить соотвествующие файлы в базе - дабы долго не загружать;)

----------


## dc_fly

Такой вопрос - кто-нибудь переделывал е-Фарму для работы с принтером документов (налоговый режим ЕНВД позволяет отказаться от ФР)?

_Добавлено через 2 часа 43 минуты 34 секунды_
База данных по препаратам, подлежащим изъятию из аптечной и розничной сети, по состоянию на 02.09.2009 
*Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/files/fczbdt3hy
Взято с http://regmed.ru/etap.asp?EtapNx=21 просто заменить соотвествующие файлы в базе - дабы долго не загружать;)

----------


## almambr

> Такой вопрос - кто-нибудь переделывал е-Фарму для работы с принтером документов (налоговый режим ЕНВД позволяет отказаться от ФР)?


 Не надо ничего переделывать. Просто снимаете с учета в налоговой ФР, перепрошиваете его в ЦТО в режим принтера чеков и работаете как раньше.

----------


## dc_fly

Не обманывай;) По требованию закона должно стоять ФИО продавца и его подпись - следовательно программку надо бы переделать. Проще всего было б завести просто пользователей-кассиров с их ФИО, но у меня на кассе обычно работают 2 человека - так быстрее, и каждый раз пеелогиниваться не очень интересно..

_Добавлено через 1 час 49 минут 47 секунд_
База данных по препаратам, подлежащим изъятию из аптечной и розничной сети, по состоянию на *02.10.2009* 

*Скрытый текст* 
http://depositfiles.com/files/i2mm59pdu


Взято с http://regmed.ru/etap.asp?EtapNx=21 просто заменить соотвествующие файлы в базе - дабы долго не загружать;)

----------


## almambr

> Не обманывай По требованию закона должно стоять ФИО продавца и его подпись - следовательно программку надо бы переделать. Проще всего было б завести просто пользователей-кассиров с их ФИО, но у меня на кассе обычно работают 2 человека - так быстрее, и каждый раз пеелогиниваться не очень интересно..


А я и не обманываю..) Дописать две строки кода в РМК модуль для печати в чеке подписи кассира. А по закону товарный чек выдается ПО ТРЕБОВАНИЮ покупателя. Не обязательно его всем отдавать. Насчет нескольких кассиров. Сделать для каждого кассира факсмиле -пусть шлепают их в чеке.

----------


## dc_fly

Узнал про факсимиле - для налоговой факсимиле не катит - "в законе написано подпись - значит подпись"

----------


## bags_z

Перезалейте плиззззз

----------


## dc_fly

Добрый день.

Сайт где брал базу брака и фальсификатов видимо приказал долго жить - http://regmed.ru/etap.asp?EtapNx=21 обновления остались на август месяц, не поделитесь где можно регулярно обновляться? К примеру есть тут, но там нужен пароль и имя пользователя..

----------

